# Fluval FX5 Media Loading Volume



## cbechdel (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm about to order my FX5, and can't seem to figure out how much media to get with it for the baskets.

Top basket - Prefilter media
Middle - Middle Biomax
Bottom More biomax and polishing pad

My question is how much of Biomax and Prefilter media do I need. Comes in a 17.6 opunce package, but I don't know the volume of each media tray to jknow will one work (assume not) or do I need 5 packs of each media type.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok...this is what I use and the flow is GREAT.

Each tray has 1 box(500g) of biomax. I also bought a package of marineland blue/white bonded pads that come in sheets so you can cut to fit. They are very good and won't impede flow or clog nearly as soon as the polishing pads but still trap small debris. I cut three total and put one in each basket. In the top two baskets I put the pad on top of the biomax and in the bottom basket I put the pad under the biomax to keep broken pieces of the biomax from falling down inside the impeller chamber.

You really don't need the prefilter rings because the sponges on the outside of the baskets will catch most of the larger debris and waste. I would fill all 3 trays with biomax. You can fit 2 boxes of biomax in each tray but since I have my FX5 on a 75g tank I only put one box in each tray.

If you want a link to the marineland pads that I use just send me a pm and I will give it to you.


----------



## mhertzfeld (May 19, 2012)

I'm running two FX5s on my 125 gallon tank.

For the first filter I am using 2 boxes of prefilter in the first tray, 1 bag of carbon and 1 bag of zeo-carb in the second tray and coral life bio balls in the third tray.

Second filter I am using 2 boxes of prefliter in the first tray, 1 bag of carbon and 1 bag of zeo-carb in the second tray and 2 boxes of bio max in the third tray.

I plan on setting both filters up as follows once I have a good six months of cycle time on the tank. 2 boxes of prefilter on the first tray, 2 boxes of bio max on the second tray and coral life bio balls in the third tray.

IMO i think the polishing pad is a waste. They clog wayyyyy to quick and slow the flow. I think the sponges do a good enough job with the large debris so putting in a blue\white filter sheet is a bit of a waste as well. However, I did run one filter like that for a month. (first tray blue\white pad, second carb and zeo carb, third bio max)

I really like the prefliter. Last forever and is easy to clean. Whether it does a good job or not is debatable. But it is pretty dirty when I clean the filters.


----------



## RichardsA4 (Sep 26, 2010)

I tried various types of media, in fact I still use different types, since I have two of these FX5's running on my tank. The absolute best solution I have found for my application was Seachem Pond Matrix. If you get the 4l/ 1 Gallon, its almost enough for all three trays. I tend to leave my very last tray a little low on matrix and pack the other two a little heavier. Below the pond matrix in the last basket I put in a bonded filter pad cut to size and or bagged carbon.

At any rate my second filter has Fluval biomax and I use almost two full 500 gram boxes per basket with only a little left over that would not fit. Prefilter is pretty much useless from my experience since the sponges catch most of the larger stuff anyway. However if you do feel the need to use it one of the 750 gram packages is enough for one tray in the FX5.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

mhertzfeld said:


> I'm running two FX5s on my 125 gallon tank.
> 
> For the first filter I am using 2 boxes of prefilter in the first tray, 1 bag of carbon and 1 bag of zeo-carb in the second tray and coral life bio balls in the third tray.
> 
> ...


The reason I prefer the blue/white pads is they can be stretched to cover the entire basket forcing the water through it with no bypass. Even the sponges on the outside of the basket allow bypass. They also don't clog very easily. I don't really think polishing water is a big deal as long as the water is filtered before it reaches the impeller. I only have two sources of water movement and both are canister filters that filter before water reaches the impeller. If waste is allowed to be ground up with the impeller before it is filtered then it is much harder for coarse sponges and prefilters to polish the water. So I would agree that polishing pads are not necessary unless you have another source of water movement shredding fish poop and other waste.

I think it is also a good idea to use one of these pads at minimum under the media in the bottom basket to keep anything from dropping through to the impeller. Just a precaution.


----------

